# I wanna know



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

who started dis gwoomer hair cutin stuf? Now mom tol me tonite I gotta get mine choped off!?! Twyler you are so hansom I'd wuv to share a beach bwanket wif you. An Mersades, we could flirt wif all da boyz. But dis cuttin stuf haz to stop. We won't know who anybody iz 

Wuv 
Spookie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no, Spookie.:w00t: I tew you dares some kind a contagious disease goin' wound. Must be haiwcut-itis. Aw da cwazy SM wadies seem to hab it. :wacko1: How would day wike it if we cut off aw der haiw? I tink we need to hide aw da WMDs. Wazors of Mass Destwuction and tew Edwad Scizzawhands to take his fingaws back. Spwead da woid. 
Wuv, 
Tywer


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Boy that Tyler did it, mommy took me and Miss Bow down to the spa, ya that's what my mommy calls it, :blink: mommy said she's taken pictures of us tomorrow. One things for sure, I feel much cooler now. Wuv:wub: Matilda

P.S. Spookie can't wait to see what you have to say about the spa:chili:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Even my grumpy ol poodle brudder is gonna get hiz curls choped tomorro!!! Dis iz gettin seriows!!!!!wat are we gonna do???? We gotta fink up sumpthin


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh ya! My mom has been cuttin on my wittle mustache and I bawrely hab one now.
What is wiff dat, I ask you? Sometin is wong. I neber said pwease cut my hawah!
Hide da scissors eberybody!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Oh no, Spookie.:w00t: I tew you dares some kind a contagious disease goin' wound. Must be haiwcut-itis. Aw da cwazy SM wadies seem to hab it. :wacko1: How would day wike it if we cut off aw der haiw? I tink we need to hide aw da WMDs. Wazors of Mass Destwuction and tew Edwad Scizzawhands to take his fingaws back. Spwead da woid.
> Wuv,
> Tywer


:rofl::rofl::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

awww comm on fwends, it not so bad - just fink - no more breshin or combin - just all fun all da time!!!!! :chili:

View attachment 96069


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Tanks bwuds, I berweed da scizzas in da bwack ward. I hate dat gwass tuf out der, but I was bwave. No cuttin on dis Mimer.:thumbsup:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sylie said:


> Tanks bwuds, I berweed da scizzas in da bwack ward. I hate dat gwass tuf out der, but I was bwave. No cuttin on dis Mimer.:thumbsup:


 :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

this is dwolce , my mommy twook me to a gwoomer n told him not to touch my fwace n he did anyway n my mommy was weally upset but i think she wuvs me anyway cwause she gwave me wots of kwissies.. i fweel lighter n cooler now but i thwink my fwace is a wittle stwange .. im gonna twell my mommy to pwost a pwicture.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ug oh! I didn't kno der wuz a dasease goin awound...but my mommy got up dis mornin talkin 'bout haiwr cuttin, say I gonna be nekkid. I guess Scizzawhands bisited my mommy too. I will let ya know waiter what hapins.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

OH MY DOG!!!!! My brudder jist came fwom dat cwip pwace. He wooks wike a picked chicken!!! His fur is 1/4" wong. An dey cut his nails too short an he gots blood all ober da house! Mommie sez I'm not goin der, i'm gonna go to Jen. But she better not twy to make MY fur dat short. I'll do somfin. I'll. I'll. WOOF her yeah, dats wat I'll do. fink dat will help?

Wuv
Spookie


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

spookiesmom said:


> OH MY DOG!!!!! My brudder jist came fwom dat cwip pwace. He wooks wike a picked chicken!!! His fur is 1/4" wong. An dey cut his nails too short an he gots blood all ober da house! Mommie sez I'm not goin der, i'm gonna go to Jen. But she better not twy to make MY fur dat short. I'll do somfin. I'll. I'll. WOOF her yeah, dats wat I'll do. fink dat will help?
> 
> Wuv
> Spookie



Oh, Spookie, WOOF her! :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl: Dat otta doot!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:wacko1::wacko1:Spookie - Wacie here and you're so wight!!! Mom says dat she's gonna gives me and Tiwly and Secwret a haircuts tomorrow. Our mom's are being cwazy!!!


----------

